# expired propane bottle ?



## cuslog (Sep 9, 2021)

Maybe a bit OT;
Anyone in Calgary got an expired propane bottle (20 or 25 lb whatever they are) they want to get rid of ?
Not for propane use, I'm wanting to cut one in half to make a lead smelting pot.
TIA
Howard


----------



## YYCHM (Sep 9, 2021)

I have this....






It's the top half of the 20 pounder that I made my lead melting pot from.  Another option is just go cruise some back alleys, I'm sure you'll find one LOL.  I'll keep an eye open for one.






I can lend you my pot and burner if you're just doing occasional melts.  I think I've used it twice in the 5 years I've had it.


----------



## phaxtris (Sep 9, 2021)

Look on market place, i have seen guys asking 10$ for an old one

Or go to one of the fire dept's with the recycle/oil waste/etc thing, they have an old propane tank drop off


----------



## cuslog (Sep 9, 2021)

Yes, hazardous waste depot - good idea.
Thanks


----------



## kevin.decelles (Sep 9, 2021)

I have a couple of old air compress tanks (portable ones), I could part with one.


----------



## Chip Maker (Sep 9, 2021)

Try a Costco at the refill area. People just leave them when the won't refill them.


----------



## Johnwa (Sep 9, 2021)

I have 1 in my pile of not to be thrown away stuff.  I even have the valve removed for you.  Let me know if you want it.  I’m in the SW, south of the reservoir.


----------



## YYCHM (Sep 9, 2021)

Johnwa said:


> I have 1 in my pile of not to be thrown away stuff.  I even have the valve removed for you.  Let me know if you want it.  I’m in the SW, south of the reservoir.



How the heck did you get the valve off???


----------



## Tom O (Sep 9, 2021)

wrench!


----------



## YYCHM (Sep 9, 2021)

Tom O said:


> wrench!



Ya..... I want to see that wrench and the method that was used to secure the tank


----------



## Johnwa (Sep 9, 2021)




----------



## cuslog (Sep 9, 2021)

Got one already cut in half (thanks Craig !)
Thanks to the others that responded !


----------



## YYCHM (Sep 9, 2021)

Johnwa said:


> View attachment 17038



....No Way.....


----------



## combustable herbage (Sep 9, 2021)

cuslog said:


> Got one already cut in half (thanks Craig !)
> Thanks to the others that responded !



What did you use to cut it in half?


----------



## cuslog (Sep 9, 2021)

Craig had already cut one in half, I got the top half he didn't use.
I've done it before though - un-screwed the valve on top (empty it first), washed /  rinsed it out with soapy water then cut with angle grinder / zip disc.


----------



## YYCHM (Sep 9, 2021)

combustable herbage said:


> What did you use to cut it in half?








Circular saw with a cutoff blade.


----------



## PeterT (Sep 11, 2021)

Last time I dropped off some paint & stuff at fire department, I'm pretty sure I saw some tanks. Not sure what the protocol is for 'removing' them.
https://www.calgary.ca/uep/wrs/garb...usehold-hazardous-waste-drop-off-program.html


----------



## cuslog (Sep 11, 2021)

I dropped off some used motor oil awhile ago - and now that you mention it, yes there probably was one or more there.
When I was there, there (behind a Fire Dept. building), there was no one to be seen and I doubt any one would have a problem with some one "re-purposing" a propane bottle.


----------



## combustable herbage (Sep 11, 2021)

Thanks there was a bad accident at one of the high schools here a few years ago students were cutting an oil drum unsupervised before classes started and there was an explosion and one student died and others were injured so it makes me cautious about doing it but I do want to have a little setup one day to do some melting.


----------



## cuslog (Sep 11, 2021)

Yes, I remember that ! Wasn't it something crazy like Peppermint oil in the drums ? Who would have thought Peppermint oil could explode ?
Yes, makes me a bit nervous too, must admit, I've refused to weld on someone else's old rusty gas tank. With proper precautions it can be done though.


----------



## cuslog (Sep 11, 2021)

Photo of the cobbled up lead smelting pot. Made it a bottom pour, muffin pans should slide under to make lead "Muffins".
Now wait for the rain to stop, don't think I want any water sneaking into 700+ molten lead.


----------



## YYCHM (Sep 11, 2021)

combustable herbage said:


> it makes me cautious about doing it but I do want to have a little setup one day to do some melting.



You have to thoroughly purge the bottle with water, as in fill it to over flowing.  Can't be any air in it as propane is heavier than air and a layer of propane may remain in it.


----------



## YYCHM (Sep 11, 2021)

cuslog said:


> Photo of the cobbled up lead smelting pot. Made it a bottom pour, muffin pans should slide under to make lead "Muffins".
> Now wait for the rain to stop, don't think I want any water sneaking into 700+ molten lead.
> View attachment 17065



My hat goes off to you if you can make that work.  I tried that very same arrangement and failed miserably.  What did you use to clean the rust out of it?

Need a pic of your valve seat please.


----------



## cuslog (Sep 11, 2021)

YYCHM said:


> My hat goes off to you if you can make that work.  I tried that very same arrangement and failed miserably.  What did you use to clean the rust out of it?
> 
> Need a pic of your valve seat please.


Not easy to get apart now for a pic.
The plug in the bottom: drilled in the lathe (60 deg. center drill) for the seat. Turned a 60 deg. included angle on a piece of 1/4" drill rod for a "needle". Lapped them together with valve lapping compound (had to do it a couple times before it would seal water tight.) I think getting the "needle and seat" at least close to being on the same axis is important (some forgiveness but not a lot).
Used a wire wheel on a small grinder to get the rust out.


----------



## YYCHM (Sep 11, 2021)

cuslog said:


> Not easy to get apart now for a pic.
> The plug in the bottom: drilled in the lathe (60 deg. center drill) for the seat. Turned a 60 deg. included angle on a piece of 1/4" drill rod for a "needle". Lapped them together with valve lapping compound (had to do it a couple times before it would seal water tight.) I think getting the "needle and seat" at least close to being on the same axis is important (some forgiveness but not a lot).
> Used a wire wheel on a small grinder to get the rust out.



Is there a guide above the plug to keep the 1/4" drill rod aligned.


----------



## Tom O (Sep 11, 2021)

I


combustable herbage said:


> Thanks there was a bad accident at one of the high schools here a few years ago students were cutting an oil drum unsupervised before classes started and there was an explosion and one student died and others were injured so it makes me cautious about doing it but I do want to have a little setup one day to do some melting.



You can use a beer keg that’s stainless steel for a good size furnace I use a #6 crucible and a 6x6”x10“ square tubing for aluminum maybe even a mini keg..


----------



## Johnwa (Sep 11, 2021)

I cut mine apart with a jigsaw, no sparks.  I did find a lot of oily residue inside, maybe ¼ cup.  Water won’t flush that out.  Enough heat and I suppose enough would vaporize to be a problem.


----------



## cuslog (Sep 11, 2021)

YYCHM said:


> Is there a guide above the plug to keep the 1/4" drill rod aligned.


No guide, but there's a recess about 3/4" dia. x 1/2" deep and then the butt of the1/4" NPT plug with the seat cut in it (3/16" hole through). The washer on the side limits the travel of the handle so it can't come all the way out and then not find the seat again. I had remembered a bit of a panicky moment with  my previous pot - with no restraint, I pulled the needle a bit too far out the "seat" and it didn't find its way back into the seat. 3/16" hole fills a muffin tin pretty quickly, then if you can't "get it back in the hole", with 700+ deg. lead pouring out and onto your bench - things can get exciting pretty fast.


----------



## YYCHM (Sep 11, 2021)

OH YA.... Things can get real exciting very fast when melting lead


----------



## Perry (Sep 13, 2021)

Are you gent's planning on melting some lead soon?     I've got a collection of wheel weights I would like to melt down and make a counterbalance weight for one of my mills.     I need about a 10 pound weight.   The web states a soda can weighs around 5 pounds so I'm figuring a tall beer can for the mold would bring me close.  (Open to other ideas on an easy mold to use.)

I can pay for fuel and time.   (You can also keep the rest of my lead if you can use it. )


----------



## historicalarms (Sep 13, 2021)

Just offering up my experiences with lead smelters. Cuslog, if you keep your discharge spout short & real close to the heat source( by close Im meaning still in it if possible) the small discharge orfice you are using will work but if you try to discharge out to the side of your pot (much safer & easier to control muffin pans) you will need at least 1/2" outlet, anything less will freeze off in very short order.

    My smelter has a similar pointy needle valve set up and after a couple of "preliminary versions" I settled on a system that the needle is absolutely condoled from opening to closing by my hand, when i wish to shut the stream off I can put a lot of pressure on that point for a positive shut-off.  My pot will easily hold over 40 lbs per melt (but for safety reasons I try to limit to not over 20 lbs) and a leaky valve would get very dicy in a quick hurry.

      The thing does work quite well at its present version, Craig & I did close to 200 lbs from lead pig to muffins in less than 2 hrs a few years ago. 
     And yes water of any sort in a lead melt will invite a visit from the tinsel fairy instantly...and put more 700 deg. heavy lead in the air quicker than you can even think of moving out of the road. When that lead explodes (and it does very violently) it will throw tinsel 30 ft in every direction....not fun to cleanup and even less fun to be in the middle of one.!!

     I may have to get mine out before fall yet, I have 2 five gallon pails of WW (unsorted as of yet and will contain large amounts of zink I'm afraid) about 300 lbs of pure lead water pipe to smelt down...that water pipe is going to be a chore as it is just crumpled up a bit and still contains water...will have to start each melt from a cold start for that stuff.


----------



## cuslog (Sep 13, 2021)

Perry;
PM sent


----------



## Johnwa (Sep 13, 2021)

When I poured a clock weight I used a wood mold.  Made for a bit of smoke and not a great finish on the outside.  It went inside a fancy brass tube so the finish didn’t matter.


----------



## historicalarms (Sep 14, 2021)

Perry said:


> Are you gent's planning on melting some lead soon?     I've got a collection of wheel weights I would like to melt down and make a counterbalance weight for one of my mills.     I need about a 10 pound weight.   The web states a soda can weighs around 5 pounds so I'm figuring a tall beer can for the mold would bring me close.  (Open to other ideas on an easy mold to use.)
> 
> I can pay for fuel and time.   (You can also keep the rest of my lead if you can use it. )



     when I was exploring making cannon projectiles for my pop can bore unit i considered using pop cans as molds but thought na they would just flash melt through that thin stuff...but after looking high and low for a sub with no joy I decided to try it...and I have never had one melt through yet.
    My cannon wadcutters will weigh in the neighborhood of 4 lbs. or more at 1/2 can full so think you will easily get 8 lbs. in a full can.


----------

